# Introducing myself



## Tarot (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!  I'm brand new to the boards and to the martial arts world in general.  I'm currently trying to research different disciplines to figure out which would provide me with everything I'm looking for.  I did Tae Kwon Do (Ji Do Kwan) for a few months but have recently stopped for several reasons.  Among those was that it didn't seem to fit my needs.  I would like to get back into training soon, so I better get back to researching!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome!

What's available in your area?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome, Tarot!! Glad to have you aboard.

If you post on what you are looking for in an Art and what is available in your area, I have absolutely no doubt that many here could make some suggestions. As always, the best idea is to observe the class, talk to the instructor, and take a few free classes if possible. 

Good luck with your search for the "true" Art for you.  Hope to see you around often!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Andie, so what art are you leaning towards with your research?

Glad you could join us here, you will find a heap of helpful info.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2005)

Good advice above Tarot Glad to have you aboard ~!

I hope you find what you seek.

enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome Tarot!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Tarot (Nov 29, 2005)

:wavey: Thanks for all the replies! I don't have a particular discipline that I'm leaning towards just yet only because I'm not sure exactly what would fit my needs. I am looking for something that has both kicking and hand defenses. In my previous TKD class, it was all kicking with minimal focus on hand movements. The only time we did hand defenses was during basic movements at the end of class. Which was fine but it seemed more like going through the motions instead of learning what the moves block and how to actually block something. This most likely is just a result of the instructor as I'm now starting to realize.

I would also like to learn weapons (Katana, Bo staff, and short sticks) eventually. I want a class where I would be able to ask the instructor questions and where class is a bit more relaxed. I don't want someplace too rigid. I also have no desire to compete. I want to learn for myself, which is enough motivation for me.   I guess that's the highlights of what I'm looking for.  Hopefully it's not too restrictive and I'll find something that fits!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Tarot. There's an abundants of people here that will be more than happy to help you with your search.

Good training!


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome aboard and hope you find something soon that fits your needs


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome, Tarot. 

I think each school is going to be as unique as its instructor.  I don't know where you live, so I have no way to know if you are in my area.  You probably know that most Korean styles will be rather formal unless you're not studying under a traditional Korean master.

Are you interested in sticking with a KMA? Interested in any judo/yudo? Grappling pique your interest?  I see you're interested in weaponry.

If you're in the vicinity of southwest Washington state, PM me.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome, Tarot.  I see you have a bright future in MA and on the boards.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Nov 30, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Tarot,

Welcome to Martial Talk! I hope you enjoy the boards, & since you're looking for a school, may I suggest you start your research here in our "Beginners Corner."

Good Luck,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Tarot  :wavey:...Welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome!!!!
Sean Wold


----------



## still learning (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites and have fun.....Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT Tarot! Good luck in your MA style search. You will find alot of help and great information here. I look forward to your posts.


----------

